# Haydn symphones: 1 or 2 disc sets



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Hello. I'm looking to get into Haydn, as I've hardly heard any of his music and he is of course the father of all music that came after him. I don't need to mention that the symphonies form a large chunk of his most celebrated works, and it seems the obvious place to start. However, I have no interest in purchasing a huge box set with the complete symphonies, no matter how much money I might save in doing so. The fact that it seems difficult to find good or highly recommended discs with only a handful of his greatest symphonies rather than the whole shebang has deterred me from getting more into his music sooner, sadly.

I'm most interested in what are described as his "Sturm und Drang" symphonies. I understand he wrote many more in said style than did Mozart, and those of Mozart are some of my favorites of his, almost proto-Romantic symphonies with quintessential Vienna Classical form. It's beautiful, and in what I've heard of Haydn working in this style (I'm thinking of the Farewell and the Fire symphonies, the latter of which I heard earlier today (Pinnock, from his big box set I believe -- great)) I think there is even more potential. 

So how about it? Anyone know of any good 1 or 2 disc sets of great Haydn symphonies? I would prefer something with a HIP approach, just as I think it'd suit Haydn's style better, but it's not absolutely necessary (I love modern instrument Mozart for example, does Haydn's music respond similarly to modern instrumentation?) 

Any and all help would be appreciated!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

No one? I was afraid such a thing may not exist.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The Colin Davis London symphonie 2 cd sets are wonderful. There are 2 volumes.

Tafelmusic makes a good hip set

Kuijken on the Veritas label are great for hip as well.
There are a few 2 cd sets of these.

Pinnocks storm and drang set is a great set


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Think I'm going to pick up that Davis set, volume one. Of his recordings with the Concertgebouw, all I've heard is Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique, but they do such a great job with it. Listening now online and I like what I'm hearing. Thanks for that!


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Check out any of the offerings in Giovanni Antonini's "Haydn 2032" series. All are superb.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Lots of good ones - Pinnock, Bruggen, Kuijken and Fischer spring to mind.


----------



## JB Henson (Mar 29, 2019)

2nd for the Colin Davis Phillips sets. They're "big band" Haydn (Penguin Guide's words, not mine) so don't expect a historically informed performance. Frankly I don't think its necessary in this case though.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

You can find Pinnock's six-CD set of the storm and stress symphonies online for about $25. It's HIP.

And there's no overlap with the post-sturm und drang Paris and London Symphonies.

Why not start there?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Well, I've since gotten that Colin Davis/London set. It's really good. I will probably move onto that Pinnock set of earlier symphonies when I feel the time is ripe. 8 Haydn symphonies is plenty enough right now.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> Well, I've since gotten that Colin Davis/London set. It's really good. I will probably move onto that Pinnock set of earlier symphonies when I feel the time is ripe. 8 Haydn symphonies is plenty enough right now.


If you're doing it right, that Davis London set should give you a solid dozen symphonies. :_


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

You could do a hell of a lot worse with those Pinnock Sturm und Drang CDs. Try and get his Matin/Midi/Soir CD too.

Those Davis London Symphonies are tough to beat as well, although I do enjoy Eugen Jochum's set on DGG too. And Solti's! Get a set of the Paris Symphonies (Nos.82-87) too. Kuijken's set is a classic, but it's not the only set out there!

There are also ongoing series from Antonini and Fey, I have some individual releases, very impressive what I've heard.

Eight Haydn Symphonies is emphatically not enough, you're ignoring 96 other impressive pieces. True, the early numbered works (say 1-20?) are lightweight, with three honourable exceptions, but there are gems aplenty throughout.

Oh, and a rule of thumb: if it's got a nickname, it's a great piece, and more likely to get performed. If you stick to only the named one's, you'll miss out on some magic. If you go through the twelve London Symphonies, for example, is there any inferior quality to, say No.95 or especially No.102, compared to The Miracle, or The Drumroll?

Enjoy! That is what Haydn's about for me. He's a good, hearty, healthy composer!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

jimsumner said:


> If you're doing it right, that Davis London set should give you a solid dozen symphonies. :_


This is the one I have:

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-London-Symphonies-Vol-Nos/dp/B0000041AQ

I miscounted, it's 6  I intend to get the second volume at some point. Both are cheap.

@CnC Bartok, I'm inclined to completely agree: my favorites on the set so far are actually not among the named symphonies, but nos. 95 and 98. Haydn's consistency here is amazing. Maybe this is a defect with my attention span, maybe just has to do with the way I process information, but I can only take in so much music at a time. I'm sure a time will come when I know all of these by heart and I'm ready for more, but I see that being months down the line. I'm a young cat with a lot of life ahead of me, I don't need to hear all 100+ of these within a couple months :lol:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

flamencosketches said:


> Hello. I'm looking to get into Haydn, as I've hardly heard any of his music and he is of course the father of all music that came after him. I don't need to mention that the symphonies form a large chunk of his most celebrated works, and it seems the obvious place to start. However, I have no interest in purchasing a huge box set with the complete symphonies, no matter how much money I might save in doing so. The fact that it seems difficult to find good or highly recommended discs with only a handful of his greatest symphonies rather than the whole shebang has deterred me from getting more into his music sooner, sadly.
> 
> I'm most interested in what are described as his "Sturm und Drang" symphonies. I understand he wrote many more in said style than did Mozart, and those of Mozart are some of my favorites of his, almost proto-Romantic symphonies with quintessential Vienna Classical form. It's beautiful, and in what I've heard of Haydn working in this style (I'm thinking of the Farewell and the Fire symphonies, the latter of which I heard earlier today (Pinnock, from his big box set I believe -- great)) I think there is even more potential.
> 
> ...


For the Sturm und Drang works, that Pinnock set is hard to beat, and a bargain as well.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Now then. Does anyone think they can help me by answering the same question, only for the piano trios?  Haydn wrote many of them and I have no clue where to begin. I'm a big fan of the genre. 

I think I'm covered on the quartets for now, still working my way thru the op.76 quartets (I have the Takács, it's great).


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> Now then. Does anyone think they can help me by answering the same question, only for the piano trios?  Haydn wrote many of them and I have no clue where to begin. I'm a big fan of the genre.
> 
> I think I'm covered on the quartets for now, still working my way thru the op.76 quartets (I have the Takács, it's great).


Buy this immediately!

https://www.chandos.net/products/catalogue/CHAN 0771#CD


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> @CnC Bartok, I'm inclined to completely agree: my favorites on the set so far are actually not among the named symphonies, but nos. 95 and 98. Haydn's consistency here is amazing. Maybe this is a defect with my attention span, maybe just has to do with the way I process information, but I can only take in so much music at a time. I'm sure a time will come when I know all of these by heart and I'm ready for more, but I see that being months down the line. I'm a young cat with a lot of life ahead of me, I don't need to hear all 100+ of these within a couple months :lol:


I think you're approaching all this in a very sane manner! 104+ Symphonies is quite a lot to digest in one go. I started out with the London Symphonies, then splashed out on the complete set by Antal Dorati when the first 32-CD box came out. Took me years to explore properly, and I was also stuck with one (albeit superb!) approach. Nothing HIP about Dorati.

After the Londons, you'll need some Sturm und Drang ones, then the Paris set; which is how you're going about it already. Then get a random CD of anything in the sixties or seventies. These ones are the most readily overlooked, Haydn's consolidating, not obviously pushing the boundaries, but they are remarkably satisfying pieces.

Can't help with the Piano Trios, I'm very happy with my complete set by the Beaux Arts Trio, which I randomly dip into quite regularly. Any single discs by those guys would be a sensible investment and recommendation.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

flamencosketches said:


> Now then. Does anyone think they can help me by answering the same question, only for the piano trios?  Haydn wrote many of them and I have no clue where to begin. I'm a big fan of the genre.
> 
> I think I'm covered on the quartets for now, still working my way thru the op.76 quartets (I have the Takács, it's great).


The Beaux Arts Trio recorded the entire cycle, and Philips boxed them on CD (9 discs?).

Also Pentatone released a 2 (?j disc selection from the BAT set on SACD.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

classical yorkist said:


> Buy this immediately!
> 
> https://www.chandos.net/products/catalogue/CHAN 0771#CD


That looks awesome. Dirt cheap, thank you!!

Also just ordered Vol. 2 of the Colin Davis London symphonies. Definitely on a Haydn kick lately.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> Now then. Does anyone think they can help me by answering the same question, only for the piano trios?  Haydn wrote many of them and I have no clue where to begin. I'm a big fan of the genre.


Any of the discs on CPO featuring the Trio 1790 group.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There is a complete Haydn piano trio cycle by the Haydn Trio Eisenstadt. From earlier listening, I'd rank it up there with the Beaux Arts Trio. But it seems a bit hard to get right now unless you want to buy MP3s or pay an outrageous price.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> That looks awesome. Dirt cheap, thank you!!
> 
> Also just ordered Vol. 2 of the Colin Davis London symphonies. Definitely on a Haydn kick lately.


Not only is it cheap but it's quite sublime too!


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Franz Josef Haydn is one of my favorite composers: Here's a broad overview of the most recommendable recordings I know of his symphonies, and other orchestral works, and also what I'd suggest you avoid:

I. Symphonies 1-104

A. Modern instruments--If you must have modern strings & bows, I'd suggest that you sample & look into symphony recordings by the following conductors: Sir Colin Davis (already mentioned), Leonard Bernstein (on Sony/Columbia, but not his mediocre later DG recordings: https://www.amazon.com/Leonard-Bern...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B008CG1HQK and alternative issues, https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-London...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B001TKK39S, and https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Paris-...GGNG8S08WRS&psc=1&refRID=QW12RJ168GGNG8S08WRS), Nikolaus Harnoncourt (HIP, with the excellent Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra), Adam Fischer (a very good complete cycle), Kevin Mallon (HIP, on modern instruments), and Thomas Fey (HIP and spunky on modern strings & period-style brass). Among the older 'big band' versions, Eugen Jochum's recordings with the Dresden Staatskapelle (Berlin Classics) and London Philharmonic (DG) are very good, too. However, I'm not quite as taken with them as I used to be, as the period movement has changed how I hear and view Haydn's music, stylistically. Nor am I as keen on Antal Dorati's older Decca cycle, either. In my view, Dorati's Haydn cycle was surpassed by Davis and Bernstein, among the older generation, and by numerous conductors working within the period revival (although Dorati's Haydn does have a following). I'd also recommend that you avoid Dennis Russell Davies HIP cycle on modern instruments, which I didn't think entirely worked--despite that it's a bargain set--as Harnoncourt and Fey are preferable in this regard, in my opinion.

With that said, I wouldn't want to be without an old Penguin Guide "Rosette" LP that I imprinted on in my early days of collecting, from Sir Neville Marriner & the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, performing Haydn's No. 44 "Mourning" and No. 49 "La passione" Symphonies: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...+mourning&qid=1554237486&s=music&sr=1-1-fkmr0

No. 44 "Mourning": 




No. 49--"La passione" is one of my favorite Haydn symphonies!:

















But unfortunately, unless I'm mistaken, you have to buy Marriner's Philips box set of the 29 'Named' Symphonies in order to get Nos. 44 & 49 on CD, and generally, as stated, I prefer Bernstein, Davis, Harnoncourt, & others over Marriner--although the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields is a first rate group of musicians: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...+mourning&qid=1554237600&s=music&sr=8-1-fkmr1

Another excellent (modern instrument) No. 49 "La passione" is John Lubbock's, with his Orchestra of St. John's: 




In addition, there's a surprisingly fine (& energetic) Symphony No. 99 from a young Bernard Haitink, with the Concertgebouw Orchestra, which also won a 'Rosette' award from the old Penguin Guide, and deservedly so, in my estimation: 




On the negative side, I'd recommend that you avoid George Szell's Haydn recordings, which are too stiff and at times humorless, or lacking in the characteristic 'Haydnesque' wit. (Although, granted, Szell's Haydn can be exciting in the faster paced movements, as the Clevelanders play with lots of energy & razor sharp precision, albeit with Szell cracking a whip over their heads.) While Herbert von Karajan's digital DG Haydn Symphony recordings are thick, homogeneous, and string heavy, with Karajan managing to drag the music by stubbornly disregarding & working against the musical expectations, sense, & style of Haydn's era--evidently he learned nothing from the period movement: so I wouldn't recommend Karajan, either--that is, unless you want your Haydn to sound more like late Bruckner, an orchestral style that Haydn wouldn't have recognized.

B. Period instruments--I rank the period conductors in the following order:

1. Frans Bruggen--Bruggen and Sigiswald Kuijken run neck and neck for my top recommendation, overall. It's a close call, since both conductors have made some of their finest recordings in Haydn Symphonies. If pressed, I'd probably choose Bruggen in the 12 "London" Symphonies and maybe Kuijken in the 6 "Paris" Symphonies, for starters, and then Bruggen in the "Strum und Drang" Symphonies. (However, I've liked Kuijken in the London Symphonies, and Bruggen is terrific in the "Paris" Symphonies, as well--so it's pretty much a toss up.) Unfortunately, Bruggen's Philips recordings are getting scarce and can be pricey, as they seem to be OOP, especially the "Sturm und Drang" set, etc., but some of the original, individual Philips issues are still available 'used' (and it looks like Presto Classical has reissued them on CD-R, as well: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/search?search_query=haydn+symphonies+bruggen):

"Sturm und Drang" Symphonies: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sturm-...s=Bruggen+Haydn&qid=1554226141&s=music&sr=1-1

Sturm und Drang, Paris, & London Symphonies--an out of print issue: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sturm-...s=Bruggen+Haydn&qid=1554226141&s=music&sr=1-6

"Paris" Symphonies Nos. 82-87: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Paris-...s=Bruggen+Haydn&qid=1554226845&s=music&sr=1-3

Nos. 88-92:

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...s=Bruggen+Haydn&qid=1554226845&s=music&sr=1-2
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...s=Bruggen+Haydn&qid=1554226845&s=music&sr=1-7

12 London Symphonies Nos. 93-104: These recordings should win you over to Bruggen's Haydn, so I'd recommend starting here--however, it's too bad the two '2 for 1' Philips sets are OOP, as they'd make an ideal entry point: 




https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-London...s=Bruggen+Haydn&qid=1554226845&s=music&sr=1-4
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-London...=Bruggen+Haydn&qid=1554226845&s=music&sr=1-12
https://www.amazon.com/12-London-Sy...s=Bruggen+Haydn&qid=1554226845&s=music&sr=1-8
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...s=Bruggen+Haydn&qid=1554226845&s=music&sr=1-5
https://www.amazon.com/Symphonies-9...=Bruggen+Haydn&qid=1554226845&s=music&sr=1-11

In addition, Bruggen's recordings were recently reissued in a "complete" Decca box set, supplemented by Hogwood's cycle and Dantone's Nos. 78-81: it was billed as the first "complete" cycle on period instruments, which is true, although Giovanni Antonini is currently recording a complete period cycle. This would be the 'basic' set that I'd most recommend--but yikes!, I've just looked at the asking price on Amazon=$699, so it must be out of print?--that was fast: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...antone&qid=1554226724&s=music&sr=1-1-fkmrnull.

Maybe you can find it elsewhere? or listen to it on You Tube... 




2. Sigiswald Kuijken--As much as I enjoy Bruggen's Haydn on Philips, I certainly wouldn't want to be without a Japanese import box set of Kuijken's symphony recordings with La Petite Bande: Unfortunately, it has gotten a bit pricey, but it's not going to be available for much longer, as it's OOP, so I think it's worth the extra cost: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-London...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000EBDCUA










From there, ranking-wise, it's difficult to decide between Hogwood, Pinnock, Koopman, Weil, & Harnoncourt (with Concentus Musicus Wien), as they're all very good in Haydn:

3. Christopher Hogwood:
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...s=haydn+hogwood&qid=1554233356&s=music&sr=1-1
Here's another Penguin 'Rosette' award CD, from Hogwood's cycle: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7934783--haydn-symphonies-nos-94-and-96

4. Trevor Pinnock--As others have already mentioned, this is an excellent "Sturm und Drang" set, although I slightly prefer Bruggen in these works myself: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sturm-...s=haydn+pinnock&qid=1554233374&s=music&sr=1-2 **

**Please note that Pinnock has made several wonderful Haydn Mass recordings, as well, which are included in The English Concert - Haydn box set, along with the "Sturm und Drang" Symphonies, 3 Violin Concerti, Trumpet Concerto, Oboe Concerto, etc.--so the expanded contents make it a better deal: https://www.amazon.com/Coll-Ed-Hayd...s=haydn+pinnock&qid=1554233374&s=music&sr=1-1

5. Ton Koopman: His Nos. 44, 45, & 49 are particularly excellent & stylish, and recommendable (Koopman's Mozart is underrated, too):





https://www.amazon.com/Symphonies-A...s=Koopman+Haydn&qid=1554227218&s=music&sr=1-7

6. Nikolaus Harnoncourt--the "Paris" Symphonies Nos. 82-87--this set won awards, and deservedly so: 



, but then so did Kuijken's "Paris" set, and to further complicate the choice, Gramophone thinks that Bruggen's Paris set is even better than Kuijken's:

"As I've suggested, Bruggen and Kuijken are often similar in conception, both favouring unhurried tempos in first movements and finales. But of the two, Bruggen would get my vote, for his stronger sense of drama in sonata movements, for his more expressive - yet never mannered - phrasing, and for his superlative wind players, who in refinement and imagination eclipse all their rivals. The Philips recordings, made in three separate venues (and with preternaturally quiet audiences), are remarkably consistent, combining transparency with a pleasing ambient warmth. "

The truth is all three are very recommendable sets, as is Bruno Weil's Tafelmusik "Paris" set, as well (see below). With such riches, I'm not complaining ...

7. Bruno Weil--Weil is a very experienced Haydn conductor--as he's made a ton of Haydn Symphony, Mass, and Oratorio recordings with both Tafelmusik (who consistently displays the most amazingly flawless ensemble & intonation) and Cappella Coloniensis--on hybrid SACDs (recordings that I've not heard--though Ars Produktion usually offers state of the art audiophile sound):


















https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Die-Si...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B001U0HB60
https://www.amazon.com/Tafelmusik-P...runo+Weil+Haydn&qid=1554337247&s=music&sr=1-6

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-London...dn+sacd&qid=1554337274&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-London...3VGQAAS08GF&psc=1&refRID=RPD7NGQE03VGQAAS08GF
https://www.amazon.com/London-Symph...K0FW709B1A2&psc=1&refRID=2HNJM1EFGK0FW709B1A2

8. Giovanni Antonini--I've only heard two issues in the cycle so far, and they were very good, but I wasn't overly blown away.

9. Derek Solomons--An excellent, pioneering Haydn series with the period ensemble, L'Estro Armonico; however, be warned, it's an early 1980s digital CBS series, and I don't believe it's been remastered since (which is the main reason why I've ranked Solomons 9th on my list). So, if interested, you had better sample Solomons first, to make sure you're okay with the early digital CBS sound. As I recall, his No. 48, "Maria Theresia" is especially energetic & exciting: 



. Here too is his No. 49 "La Passione", for the sake of comparison: 



.

10. Roy Goodman , Hanover Band. I rank Goodman's Haydn series last simply because I haven't heard these recordings. I've read that the Hanover performances are spirited, intense, and musically interesting, but that the early period ensemble can be scrappy at times. I believe it was originally intended to be a complete cycle, but I guess they never finished it (?).

I've not heard Marc Minkowski's set of the 12 London Symphonies, either. Nicholas McGegan is worth looking into, as well: although I haven't heard his new recordings with the period group, Capella Savaria; interestingly, they were recorded at the Esterhazy Palace in Hungary: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...ungaroton+haydn&qid=1554235361&s=music&sr=1-3. From what I've heard of McGegan's previous Haydn with the Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra (only one CD), it's very good, and I probably would have ranked him alongside the other period conductors above, had I heard more:





https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...mcgegan&qid=1554235608&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...mcgegan&qid=1554235608&s=music&sr=1-2-catcorr

Finally, I'd recommend the Freiburger Barockorchester's CD of Haydn Symphonies 6-8--titled "Le Matin", "Le Midi", and "Le Soir". These are enjoyable early works, and the Freiburg performances are terrific:









https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...nies+freiburger&qid=1554320745&s=music&sr=1-1

By the way, the Freiburg orchestra has also given us more controversial readings of Symphonies Nos. 91 & 92, with conductor Rene Jacobs--some people think they're great, while others strongly dislike them (as well as a superb, award winning recording of Haydn's oratorio, The Seasons--which I'd recommend). So, it's best to sample first: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...s+haydn&qid=1554335240&s=music&sr=1-2-catcorr and https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sympho...+jacobs&qid=1554335420&s=music&sr=1-4-catcorr

C. I also enjoy the violinist Johann Peter Salomon's chamber reductions of the late 'London' symphonies (sometimes called the 'Salomon' symphonies), of which there have been several excellent recordings--from Hogwood, Linde, & Florilegium, and most especially, the Arco Baleno Ensemble on the Etcetera label; although, of course, these shouldn't be your priority until you've explored Haydn's own versions of his symphonies. But they're delightful as chamber works:










Florilegium: 




II. With all that said, I happen to love Haydn's Scherzandi, Baryton Octets, Lira Concertos, and Notturni, and the early Divertimenti, as well, especially as I've gotten older, and treasure my recordings by the Linde Consort, the Haydn Sinfonietta Wien, conducted by Manfred Huss, & other period groups:

The following CD is a desert island disc in my Haydn collection, & not to be missed, unless you hate period instruments, and even then, you might be won over...:









https://www.amazon.com/4-Divertimen...s=Linde+consort&qid=1554234997&s=music&sr=1-5

I'd also strongly recommend the BIS box set from the Haydn Sinfonietta Wien, entitled "Music for Prince Esterhazy and the King of Naples": https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Music-...haydn+bis&qid=1554234617&s=music&sr=1-8-spell

I'd additionally recommend Mozzafiato & L'Archidudelli's CD of the 8 Notturni for he King of Naples: https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-8-Nott...=Haydn+notturni&qid=1554417114&s=music&sr=1-1. EDIT--I see that the excellent Ensemble Baroque de Limoges and Quatour Mosaiques have recorded the 8 Notturni, as well. I've not heard these recordings, but they're on YT to sample, & I expect they're first rate:










Huss's recordings of the early Divertimenti are good, too (but I'd explore the above recordings first): https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Comple...haydn+bis&qid=1554234617&s=music&sr=1-6-spell

I'll make another post for the piano trios--which are favorite works of mine, and perhaps other essential Haydn works, too, if people are interested.

Hope that helps.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Josquin13 said:


> Franz Josef Haydn is one of my favorite composers: Here's a broad overview of the most recommendable recordings I know of his symphonies, and other orchestral works, and also what I'd suggest you avoid:


A terrific summary! I agree with virtually all of it, although I have a somewhat higher opinion of Karajan's Paris set - the menuets may galumph, but the outer movements are reasonably stylish. No one's first choice by any means, though.

Brüggen's superb Haydn recordings on Philips were also collected in a set that was in print for about fifteen minutes:









Highly recommended if you can find it.

I am a great admirer of Minkowski's set of London Symphonies, as well as, to my great surprise, Norrington's set on Hanssler.

I noticed that you omitted Beecham. I would have omitted him too.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I do not like Minkowski and his recording of Symphony 94.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

2.50 pounds is so cheap! This is one of the deleted CDs, right? I might have to splurge one day...

To answer the original question, have another Pinnock vote, but also Kuijken conducting 26, 52, & 53 for Virgin, and 39 & 45 are paired together with Isang Yun's Chamber Symphony 1, conducted by Liebreich, which was pleasant. Orpheus Chamber for DG did some, including 48 and 49, which I have.

There are tons to choose from without going the complete set. I actually prefer doing it your way - getting individual CDs here and there. Getting a full set is too much, even regardless of the price.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

@Josquin, thanks again for that. Must be the 3rd or 4th huge compendium of recommendations you've made for one of my threads recently, you're a legend of musical insight  I am ordering that Brüggen set of the Paris symphonies. I have heard many praise his conducting, not just for Haydn, but for Beethoven, Bach, and others, and it's high time I finally give it a shot. For $2.50 for a two-disc set I really can't pass it up.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I do not like Minkowski and his recording of Symphony 94.


Everyone who dislikes Minkowski seems to glom on to #94, which is the sole moment in the set that might be considered a miscalculation, something that would be worth witnessing in a live performance but doesn't bear repeated hearings.

BTW, Josquin13 also left out David Blum's fine recordings with the Esterhazy Orchestra, which were originally on the Vanguard label, but are included in this ridiculously cheap digital set:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013THM8PA

You will note that this set also contains well known recordings by other conductors.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I need to give one of those mp3 "big box" things a shot, but I need to buy a hard drive first - mine is filling up fast.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Just received this in the mail, all the way from a record store in Belgium:









On the recommendation of Josquin13. Thanks again for that, and I also wanted to extend my gratitude for everyone else in the thread for their helpful recommendations. I went from not knowing Haydn's music at all to becoming a very big fan of his symphonies and his quartets within under a month. Very grateful for having discovered this incredible, impossibly consistent composer.

Anyway, I haven't heard any of this but snippets just yet. Going to put it on soon.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

I very much agree with the consensus that the sturm und drang symphonies, the Paris (82-87) and London Symphonies (93-104) are musts and the idea that the numbered symphonies tend to be the best.

But at that said, my favorite Haydn Symphony is no. 88, which fits none of those criteria. As life-affirming, buoyant and charming as anything Haydn wrote. If one is inclined to a traditional view, try to find Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony. Dirt cheap, in several iterations.

If you want HIP, you've got several outstanding options, Weil, Kuijken, et. al.

But I imprinted on Walter.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

I have some of the very earliest Haydn symphonies on vinyl with Max Goberman and the Vienna State Opera Orchestra and they are terrific and well recorded performances that make each one sound like the miracle that it is. Looks like Goberman recorded all the way up to #45 but you probably won't find this collection easily or at a reasonable price.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Open Book said:


> I have some of the very earliest Haydn symphonies on vinyl with Max Goberman and the Vienna State Opera Orchestra and they are terrific and well recorded performances that make each one sound like the miracle that it is. Looks like Goberman recorded all the way up to #45 but you probably won't find this collection easily or at a reasonable price.


This set has been released on cds but on amazon it is going for $240. Goberman did record a couple of the London symphonies.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> This set has been released on cds but on amazon it is going for $240. Goberman did record a couple of the London symphonies.


Yup, $240 for a used copy. I didn't know Goberman recorded any of the late symphonies.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I think I paid something silly like £15 (pre-owned) for Fischer's complete cycle. The guy never played any of it and just wanted shut of it. I love it, especially Fischer's accounts of the London and Paris symphonies but, tbf, it's all excellent. I much prefer it to Dorati's set (I have both).


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Just fyi, these are the 45 symphonies Max Goberman recorded; there are a few overtures included in the Sony box too...96 & 98 of the Londons, died in 1962, aged only 51, 60-ish symphonies short of the intended complete set. They're very good, by the way.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8054042--max-goberman-the-symphonies-of-haydn#related


----------

